# peace out bitchs



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

well its been fun PEACE

here is my offical


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Don't let the door hit your ass on the way out.


----------



## thornton_851 (Jan 2, 2005)

see yea man


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

oh yeah and here are my replies to all threads in the piranha care forum and pic forum and potm

piranha care

use the search feature this question has been asked and answered ten thousand times

piranha picture:

nice P what size tank? can we get a full tank shot

POTM

yorkshire wins! yeah


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> oh yeah and here are my replies to all threads in the piranha care forum and pic forum and potm
> 
> piranha care
> 
> ...


oh man, he's finally lost it....


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

How much did you know about piranha before you got here?

How many questions did you ask as a newbie that were probably answered before.

I bet a lot.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

See ya tomorrow.


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

+1


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)




----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Just a few of your earlier posts. I bet you couldve found the answer using the search function.



> right now i have a 20 gallon but i will be getting a bigger tank in a few months like 50 to 80 gallon. at first i only had a few plastic plants and a piece of drift wood so i guess i didnt have many hiding places, now i have a rock cave type structure in the tank and the plants are moved around so the rb has a place to hide.
> 
> so you guys think if i get 3 -4 more 1in. they should be ok as long as i get them in a bigger tank before they get too much bigger and make sure i have hiding places?
> 
> thanks for the advice i didnt want to spend more on rbs just so the bully ihave now can eat them...





> i dont know how to post pics yet but i just took a few pix





> my roomate has a rohm and just got a red belly, does anyone have experiance with mixing these to species? they are the same size anout 3-4 inch but the tank (20 long) is alittle small for them





> has anyone ever mixed sand and rock, i have been thinking about trying that..
> 
> for the people that have had sand and switched to rock or vise versus, how did your fish react, did they seem to like the sand or rock more?


 I dont know what it is about some members as they stay on the board they feel we owe them something. Some new form of entertainment. The purpose of the site is to teach you about piranha, and you apparently used this board well..... then, when you get bored or learn everything you can, you dog us. It doesnt make sense.

Consider this my formal apology for providing you an environment where you can learn about your piranha and learn to take better care of them.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

ye4ah, some of the posts in the other forums do get repetative. not much anyone can do about that tho.

sorry to see ya go cuz your posts are never the same and always entertaining (some won't admit that tho they know its true)


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

stop by to check my new magazine from time to time v


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

Don't know why you are leaving but good luck


----------



## darby (Apr 28, 2005)

later man


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

Now that he has gone perhaps i can have more friends and wont be a lonely b*astard anymore.......yes i have been drinking


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

ill be trolling..

peace, i need a break

xexon you are correct i did learn all i need to know about fish keeping and for that i am greatful..

*DIRECT ATTACK ON MEMBER REMOVED*


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

MR.FREEZ said:


> stop by to check my new magazine from time to time v
> [snapback]1061658[/snapback]​


will do


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

don't leave over one person that you can't get along with. You're not supposed to get along with everyone. Just ignore them.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

nismo driver said:


> ill be trolling..
> 
> peace, i need a break
> 
> ...


Thats a good ambition to give back to the community that HELPED YOU with your fish. Go troll. See how far you get.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> ill be trolling..
> 
> peace, i need a break
> 
> ...


atleast leave with some dignity(sp)


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

With that kind of attitude, you wont be missed, later...


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

oh the drama.


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

I bet money that nismo is drunk


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

For people that dont know what the ignore feature is here is a screenshot. It filters out all posts from a specified member from your view:


----------



## nomaddan (Nov 26, 2004)

damn

xenon, is that an IP u want made public? 
I hope so...

_it's probably for the site and I am making an ass of myself_


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> don't leave over one person that you can't get along with. You're not supposed to get along with everyone. Just ignore them.
> [snapback]1061668[/snapback]​


Wait...I'm confused here...Nismo are you leaving because of another member harrassed you or something? What's the reason you're leaving if not?

Just curious


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I have removed the last post by "nimso driver" due to yet another direct attack on a member here.

His account has been suspended due to multiple instances of this crap.

If you can not control yourself on this forum, find another one. If ANY member makes theads, or specific posts to target and flame ANYONE, expect to find your account suspended as well.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I have removed the last post by "nimso driver" due to yet another direct attack on a member here.
> 
> His account has been suspended due to multiple instances of this crap.
> 
> ...


***.


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

Xenon said:


> I have removed the last post by "nimso driver" due to yet another direct attack on a member here.
> 
> His account has been suspended due to multiple instances of this crap.
> 
> ...


Oh well thats another *** that bites the dust,i wonder how many more nismos are out there?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

dan-uk said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > I have removed the last post by "nimso driver" due to yet another direct attack on a member here.
> ...


My experience, infinity.


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

kinda off topic, but as we are talking about suspended members Ihad a look at the suspended members list, Looks like that "thrasher" guy made quite an impression!!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Burf said:


> kinda off topic, but as we are talking about suspended members Ihad a look at the suspended members list, Looks like that "thrasher" guy made quite an impression!!
> [snapback]1061742[/snapback]​












Yes, that was a not so fun one.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Xenon said:


> I have removed the last post by "nimso driver" due to yet another direct attack on a member here.
> 
> His account has been suspended due to multiple instances of this crap.
> 
> ...


What is considered flaming? Definition plz.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

gamgenius said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > I have removed the last post by "nimso driver" due to yet another direct attack on a member here.
> ...


Attacking another member. Obviously there are different degrees to this. We realize that some discussions might get a bit heated.....

Making a thread like this is like 1000 ft over the line:
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=87168


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Nismo have fun in whatever you are going to be doing. Let's not turn this into a flame the leaving person thread (members who are saying bye ***, etc.). He's gone it's over. Get back to being productive you monkeys!!!!


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> well its been fun PEACE
> 
> here is my offical
> 
> ...


Hope it wasn't over the global warming talk.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Xenon, that example is tooo obvious.









What I mean is: name-calling? repeated topic derailing? off-topic criticisms? etc.?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i guess the sayng is true:if you can't stand the heat in the kitchen..get out


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

I Am Gordeez! Hear me Roar!!!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

gamgenius said:


> Xenon, that example is tooo obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can understand if things get heated.... but repeatedly attaking one or multiple members is a problem.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Xenon said:


> I have removed the last post by "nimso driver" due to yet another direct attack on a member here.
> 
> His account has been suspended due to multiple instances of this crap.
> 
> ...


What just happened here? What did I miss?


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

I think it should be a rule that if you make an "I'm leaving" thread, you should be banned.

If you are going to leave, just leave.


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

I dont understand these going away threads...wait yes I do, you just want to make a grand exit and gain a lot of attention. 
I have found just the animation to say good-bye...


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

GoJamieGo said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > I have removed the last post by "nimso driver" due to yet another direct attack on a member here.
> ...


I'm with you...What the hell happened?


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2005)

Nismo, I hate to see you go.

A while back I was in an identical situation and resigned from the forum, also. 
After thinking about it, I decided a forum is just a place where strangers from all around the world post advice and their opinions on given topics. I decided:

1) It's not worth the time or effort to argue with strangers on the internet. 
You can't change anything or anyone. They're complete strangers in far away places typing on their computer. If it's not informative or funny, who cares what they write? There are times I just shake my head in disgust and click onto the next thread.

2) On *every *fish forum, there are alot of very nice people and a few...umm...uh...people who make others mad (euphemism). 
If you go to any other forum, you will eventually run into the same problem.

3) P-Fury is the best fish forum on the internet! 
Why bother going anywhere else?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

((( J2 ))) said:


> GoJamieGo said:
> 
> 
> > Xenon said:
> ...


Somebody gains a lot of knowledge from this site. After they gain it they get bored because they dont have many more questions to get asked.... so they get mad at all the newbies who ask the very same questions they asked when they first joined...

Then they form arguments and rivalries with other people on the site and bash them.


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

((( J2 ))) said:


> GoJamieGo said:
> 
> 
> > Xenon said:
> ...


Just read the thread again and take a look at this cats attack on El Twitcho, seems very unwarranted.

Bullsnake speaks the truth, there are people in every forum that you wont like but you have to deal with it. If you cant deal with a dick in a forum how you going to do it in real life, you will always meet people you dont like in life and you just have to deal.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Xenon said:


> Making a thread like this is like 1000 ft over the line:
> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=87168
> [snapback]1061749[/snapback]​


Alright I have no idea how I over looked this post Xenon...My fault....Now I see where this all stemmed from...Thanks.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

peace bro!


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

How many threads were made to bash on el twicho?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Av - He had opportunities to cool down, then he had second and third opportunities to cool down, and yet he still reached the point he's at now. No worries, these things will happen from time to time and it's certainly not as though I was the only person he's flipped out on over the past few days. Whatever, it's done with anyway.


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

i say this pic says it the best way as i see it


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

So is he suspended or banned?

He probably just needs a little time to cool off and go fishing.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> Nismo, I hate to see you go.
> 
> A while back I was in an identical situation and resigned from the forum, also.
> After thinking about it, I decided a forum is just a place where strangers from all around the world post advice and their opinions on given topics. I decided:
> ...
























Very well said.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2005)

--Dan


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

why do people do this? Make a BS thread... ugh... at least do something worth it... like post porn or something... sheeeeeeeesh....

that way we could have seen something good before he bites the dust...

Oh well...


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)




----------



## darby (Apr 28, 2005)

[quote name='Bullsnake' date='Jun 10 2005, 01:55 PM']
) On *every *fish forum, there are alot of very nice people and a few...umm...uh...people who make others mad (euphemism). 
If you go to any other forum, you will eventually run into the same problem.

i agree with you just let bygones be
bygones and enjoy this site


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Bye Bye..........
No one will miss you


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

Why is this thread not locked?


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

Xenon said:


> ((( J2 ))) said:
> 
> 
> > GoJamieGo said:
> ...


not to suck up but i know what your saying man, same with online games! people call u a noob till you get good when they were noobs once themself

he wanted to be alpha male


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

gamgenius said:


> Xenon, that example is tooo obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


too many questions


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

HighOctane said:


> Why is this thread not locked?
> [snapback]1062135[/snapback]​


there is no reason for it to be locked.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Xenon said:


> HighOctane said:
> 
> 
> > Why is this thread not locked?
> ...


Mike you are the reason I like this board


----------



## elementalheadcase (Apr 23, 2005)

DSM is better ne way...hahaha ...and plus i hated ur avatar


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Maybe we can have the piranha sections, the non-p sections, the international sections, and the "I'm outta here" section :laugh:


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

why leave? you have a badass avatar and were funny. Don't need to make threads like this, i didn't. It also means you can come back when bored out of your skull and be a total asshole for no reason, but i will stop as of now...

oh yeah, this site kicks ass and i used to love to spend time here, only left when the lounge got too polititical, but its good again.


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

YOU GUYS ARE ALL ****

GOSH!!

haha i love this thread

PS JK


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

elementalheadcase said:


> DSM is better ne way...hahaha ...and plus i hated ur avatar
> [snapback]1062296[/snapback]​


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

peace man


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Drew said:


> I think it should be a rule that if you make an "I'm leaving" thread, you should be banned.
> 
> If you are going to leave, just leave.
> [snapback]1061759[/snapback]​


 For real man, just leave, no one gives a sh*t.
View attachment 64943


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

yeah people need to just start leaving. we dont care about your dear john note.


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

i wasnt gonna post here, but it seems like its the cool thing to do. So.....

what a little crybaby. STFU!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

i started smoking weed because of skuz's avatar


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Xenon vs Nismo :rasp:


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Xenon said:


> ((( J2 ))) said:
> 
> 
> > GoJamieGo said:
> ...


I would say that fits my description a couple months ago.

I have since learned not to give a sh*t about what twitch says because there is nothing he or the admins would do about it (for the times I beleive twitch crossed the line).


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

I personally think its funny that people get fed up with Twith. People got low self esteem or something man, its a FISH BOARD ON THE INTERNET.
I-N-T-E-R-N-E-T! So he Burns you or something, big whoopie. Hes not losing any sleep, Nor should you.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> I personally think its funny that people get fed up with Twith. People got low self esteem or something man, its a FISH BOARD ON THE INTERNET.
> I-N-T-E-R-N-E-T! So he Burns you or something, big whoopie. Hes not losing any sleep, Nor should you.
> [snapback]1062653[/snapback]​


Twitch makes me drink myself to sleep at night


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

i tryed to slit my wrists when twitch yelled at me


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> Gordeez said:
> 
> 
> > I personally think its funny that people get fed up with Twith. People got low self esteem or something man, its a FISH BOARD ON THE INTERNET.
> ...


I dont need twitches help for that. I just need some Money in my Hand.


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

you were suspended.
what did you do man?
You will be Back


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

I wacked off when twitch yelled at me... it was rather fun... LOL


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

armac said:


> gamgenius said:
> 
> 
> > Xenon, that example is tooo obvious.
> ...


One more question: Why the hell do you care???









BTW _Someone_ has already taken the time to answer the questions, so if you don't like that either then you can go complain to a site mod or the webmaster.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Xenon said:


> HighOctane said:
> 
> 
> > Why is this thread not locked?
> ...


topic re-opened


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > HighOctane said:
> ...


lol i love it when that happens


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

for all the people who said why make goin away threads i think its cool if like u had people you talked to and sh*t but if your a nobody then just leave


----------

